
How 'The Economist' Thinks (2017) - ivm
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/05/how-the-economist-thinks
======
edavison1
Freelance journalist checking in: Current Affairs trashing The Economist is
hardly surprising. I'd expect nothing less— as a newer pub you need to
differentiate yourself from the marquee names in the field and challenge the
more conservative establishment.

For what it's worth, Current Affairs pays $125-250 for 3000 word articles,
while The Economist pays a dollar a word or more, and I think that's readily
apparent when you compare the two (which I realize is not the point of the
article, just trying to provide some context).

~~~
woodandsteel
It would be more useful if you would explain what was mistaken about this
article's criticisms of The Economist. Specifically, is it mistaken when it
says the magazine is completely uncritical of the free market? Or or do you
agree it is, but think that this is the proper view?

~~~
edavison1
Sorry didn't see this! If you read The Economist, it's strongly in favor of
free markets, but I personally don't think it's zealous about that stance.
It's also strongly pro-regulation and many articles criticize governments for
not doing enough on the regulatory side. So yes, if the article actually says
the Economist is completely uncritical of the free market (didn't see that), I
think that's inaccurate.

